# Need advice on buying a large tool



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw this on Cragislist last night, it's a Shopsmith clone but it cuts metal, it comes with a ton of accessories but I pretty much will only use it for wood turning and metal turning. Retailed for $3500 when it was new, he want's $400 for it but might be willing to go down to $300.

Smithy SuperShop 720, the picture below is actually a harbor freight model, they look the same. I'm uploading the photos of the actual machine. 



































HALP!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't know much about it, but it looks like a lot of hardware for $300-$400.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Don't know much about it, but it looks like a lot of hardware for $300-$400.


I know which is what's worrying me. I don't want to jump into it because it has a lot of neat gadgets if it doesn't do any of them well. It would be replacing my current lathe which is a nice one but not the best. I like the idea of having a metal lathe WITH a wood lathe and really like the idea of having the disk sander available with the tables it comes with.



I'm going to look at in in an hour or so. I'll go over it with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I just decided to buy it. It's got a really nice digital speed adjuster and control for the metal cutting heads.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Central Machinery is a Harbor Freight brand. I have a few HF tools that I love but I dunno that I could bring myself to buy something they sold for $3500. I do lots of research before making that purchase even at $400.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

put a better pic up


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Central Machinery is a Harbor Freight brand. I have a few HF tools that I love but I dunno that I could bring myself to buy something they sold for $3500. I do lots of research before making that purchase even at $400.


It wasn't a harbor freight brand the machine just looked like it. I'm waiting for him to resend me the actual photos to put up.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Got some better pictures of the actual machine.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I bit on it and picked it up. It's one hell of a machine. 

The motor is pretty amazing, the digital speed control is like having the smooth start on a router. I'm impressed by the number of accessories that were included. Some pretty expensive stuff including the belt sander and jointer, both shopsmith brands which makes me believe most accessories will work with it. I also hadn't noticed it came with the Router accessories which I'm excited to use. I'm sure I'll be happy with because I'll be selling my other lathe for more than I paid for this. I need to do some serious research on using the metal lathe portion of the machine.


----------



## jruthjr (2 mo ago)

afx said:


> Well I bit on it and picked it up. It's one hell of a machine.
> 
> The motor is pretty amazing, the digital speed control is like having the smooth start on a router. I'm impressed by the number of accessories that were included. Some pretty expensive stuff including the belt sander and jointer, both shopsmith brands which makes me believe most accessories will work with it. I also hadn't noticed it came with the Router accessories which I'm excited to use. I'm sure I'll be happy with because I'll be selling my other lathe for more than I paid for this. I need to do some serious research on using the metal lathe portion of the machine.


Hello. My name is James, hailing from MO. I have a Smithy Super Shop and I am looking all over for the lathe accessories like the ones in the pictures above. Specifically, the lathe chuck, tool post holder, and milling table. Do you still have your machine and/or know of anyone else who does, that would want to sell these pieces?
Would be great to hear back if your willing


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

jruthjr said:


> Hello. My name is James, hailing from MO. I have a Smithy Super Shop and I am looking all over for the lathe accessories like the ones in the pictures above.


Welcome to the forum.

That post is from 2014 and @afx was last here spring of 2021, the thread activity might bring him back, maybe not. If you don't get an answer from this thread in a few days you might start a new one about what you are looking for.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

afx said:


> I saw this on Cragislist last night, it's a Shopsmith clone but it cuts metal, it comes with a ton of accessories but I pretty much will only use it for wood turning and metal turning. Retailed for $3500 when it was new, he want's $400 for it but might be willing to go down to $300.
> 
> Smithy SuperShop 720, the picture below is actually a harbor freight model, they look the same. I'm uploading the photos of the actual machine.
> 
> ...


Opps, didn't see it was an antique thread.


----------

